# Oil pressure gauge install



## Maddevill (10 mo ago)

Hello again. I tried searching with no luck. I'm wondering if anyone can give me pointers on installing a 
coolant temperature and oil pressure gauge on my YM1300D. I hate the idiot lights that it comes with. 

Mad


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

There are all kinds of "How to" videos on You Tube about installing both mechanical Temp and Oil Pressure gauges. It's usually just a matter of tying in with the correct brass fitting where the idiot light sending unit is located for either one.


----------



## Maddevill (10 mo ago)

Well that doesn't sound too hard. Maybe even a half moron like me can tackle it. Thanks for the info. 

Mad


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Maddevill said:


> Well that doesn't sound too hard. Maybe even a half moron like me can tackle it. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Mad



You are not a "half moron"................A "half moron" would have not asked for any help or advise and just thought they knew what they were doing and got in way over their heads........I am going to say that you are smarter then you think for asking for help.......


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

The oil pressure threads on a Yanmar are 1/8bpt. The temperature threads are m16-1.5.


----------



## Maddevill (10 mo ago)

Thanks. Please tell my kids that !

Mad


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

On the Yanmar Tractor Owners group, the archives have these images of people adding in gauges. It should help kick around some ideas. 
































































There is another image I know I've seen where the gauges were mounted at the top of the dash bezel. I just can't seem to dig that up this morning. 

So a few of us morons have had good success in making things work more or less.  

Did you grab a set of gauges yet?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

winston said:


> The oil pressure threads on a Yanmar are 1/8bpt. The temperature threads are m16-1.5.


That's the hardest part about getting the correct fitting is figuring out the port size and thread pitch.... Being Yanmar, of course they are metric. So you have to be careful that the brass fittings in the standard automotive gauge kit you buy isn't U.S. NPT threads, or you may have to buy BSPT to NPT adapters


----------

